# Puppy Diarrhea and Choice of Food. Help Please.



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

My eight week old GSD pup has now been home a week and is doing great. However, she had diarrhea so I took her to our vet on day two. I figured it was stress related, but wanted to make sure. _Conclusion after testing - stress related._ _(Did get first parvo immunization then.)_

It was getting a bit better until I took her for a one hour drive to see her littermate, who is now owned by my grown daughter and her husband.  
Such a fun visit!  However, more stress related diarheaa. arrgghhh

So.... I decided to feed her a diet of _several small meals a day of cooked chicken and rice and she is doing better._

I was feeding_ NUTRO ULTRA_ for puppies before the switch to chicken and rice.

QUESTION - Do you recommend switching to a different kibble for sensitive tummies and which one?

QUESTION - Do you have any recommendations (supplements, food, etc.) to help control stress diarrhea? 

Thanks so much. I just adore this little pup!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you went to the Vet did you take a urine and stool
sample? did the Vet do any blood work? i had to switch 
foods a couple of times before i found one that worked for 
my pup. when it comes to stress i don't know what you
should do. i know what i would do. i would go slowly
with my pup for a while. i would spend a lot of time
with the pup at home and in the back yard. i would
sowly go further and futher away from home. when it
comes to car rides i would go for a few short distance
rides before any lenghthy travel. i would do things slow 
and untill the pup builds some confidence. 8 weeks old
and being away from it's litter mates and going to a new
enviroment could be stressful because it happens
suddenly.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

This has to be the subject that comes up the most! Did you switch her from what the breeders were feeding? That could cause the upset, but so many things can. If she's going better on chicken and rice it could be the kibble. Try using brown rice for more fiber and see if she likes canned pumpkin. Slowly add the kibble and if the diarrhea returns you'll have a clue that it could be the food. Keep her home and let her rest!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, folks. Do you have any suggestions for food for sensitive stomachs?

I am taking it VERY SLOWLY with the exception to see her litter mate/sister. Since they both came home a bit early, we wanted to get them together to socialize as much as possible, but I guess I will have to put that on hold, for now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't like Nutro. They had lots of recalls a few yrs. ago using that rice and corn from China. 
We tell people to avoid Corn, Wheat, Soy and by-products.
Look at Kirkland signature (From Costco) or Diamond NATURALS (not plain Diamond).


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Thanks, folks. Do you have any suggestions for food for sensitive stomachs?
> 
> I am taking it VERY SLOWLY with the exception to see her litter mate/sister. Since they both came home a bit early, we wanted to get them together to socialize as much as possible, but I guess I will have to put that on hold, for now.


Can I get Diamond at Petsmart and Petco? And what would be the best food I can buy at either store? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> when you went to the Vet did you take a urine and stool
> sample? did the Vet do any blood work? i had to switch
> foods a couple of times before i found one that worked for
> my pup. when it comes to stress i don't know what you
> ...


The vet took a blood and stool sample, but I'm not sure about a urine sample. I don't think so, anyway. Everything was normal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What was she eating at the breeder's? I would feed her the exact same thing the breeder fed her until her stomach calms down. Then go ahead and switch over to whatever you want to feed, like Innova Large Breed Puppy or Wellness Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The cooked chicken and rice is good to firm the stool back up. You dont necessarily need something for sensitive stomach. Raw would be best, but a high quality kibble will work too. I found Orijen to be too rich for my puppies. I switched to Taste of the Wild and had firmer stools with that. Over feeding and excitement can lead to diarrhea. When switching back to kibble, you need to do that over a weeks time. Try the kibble you already have, if diarrhea starts back up, back up to the chicken/rice mixture only and get a different kibble. If you want to switch to raw, fast for one meal and do the switch.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Loose stool*

My pup has had loose stool since I got him a couple weeks ago. I have him on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Food. I found out on Friday that he had hook worm. On Sunday I finished his three day treatment and have to wait a week to start another three day treatment. His stool varies throughout the day. I don't know if it's the worming medicine or the food. Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

I had the same issue with our pup..diarrhea..chicken n rice..pumpkin..immodium ad ...repeat all this for three weeks plus. Kilo didn't like totw, hated and I mean hated blue buffalo large breed. Put him on wellness lbp and he loves it, firm stools and a shiny beautiful coat. He also will get loose stools with bully sticks and pig ears so his treats are very limited till he gets older and hopefully outgrows his sensitive tummy. I also agree to keep him close to home and quiet for awhile till he settles in brisco..I don't have any experience with hookworms/ medicine side effects..maybe call vet and ask them in the morning the side effects. Good luck


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks! Just went to the store and got some pumpkin and rice. Had some chicken already. I'll see how it goes. Rio loves the BB and I have been feeding him one cup three times a day. He eats it all and seems to want more but I'm hesitant with the way his stomach is acting up. At ten weeks he weighed 24 lbs. So I don't know if that's the right amount of food or not since he is so big.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Brisco I recommend starting your own thread for your specific issues so everyone can give recommendations for your specific situation.

For the OP sometimes it's just stress/excitement. Jinx has had a great stomach however when we would go somewhere new or we were going to work where she was super excited she would get diarrhea once or twice just out of excitement once calmed down and normal her stools would return to normal nothing big just her being worked up.

Also as far as recommending raw I really don't like someone recommending raw when someone didn't specifically ask about it. In my opinion if someone didn't ask about it they aren't interested and if someone isn't interested it's doubtful they will do the research and work involved with raw.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks! I deffinately will. I've decided not to switch is full diet to raw. Instead I was looking for a remedy for his upset stomach. The advice that was given just reiterated what I have read in the forums and on other sites. I'm adding a little bit of rice and pumpkin to his kibble twice a day. Thanks for the advise everyone.


----------

